# Hand numbness



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

After a 20-year layoff, my wife recently returned to mountain biking. She has arthritis in her right hand, and she's undergone "trigger finger" surgery on both hands (a couple of years ago).

Because she suffers from hand numbness, I'm looking for grip or even handlebar recommendations.

We've tried Ergon GP and GS grips, as well as ESI Chunky grips (all with unpadded, or very lightly padded gloves). Her bike--a small Pivot Mach 4SL--is outfitted with a short 35mm stem and 40mm riser bars.

Any advice/recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have found that soft tires are the only thing that works for me, mechanical suspension doesn't remove the high frequency vibrations. I'm using a loop bar and GS grips also, took me awhile to get bar angle and grip rotation right. I have a Reba with a Pike coil spring on my FSR, it's buttery soft, but my hands get pretty numb on it. My rigid bike has bigger, softer tires and my hands don't get numb on it. Hope this helps, numb hands suck!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You need to figure out where she’s getting pressure.

Is the numbness worse on varied terrain or on a constant grade? Does the numbness improve if she climbing?

Look at her hand position, bring the bars up/down, forward/back, rotate to adjust contact point.

Generally, numb hands come from having too much weight on the hands, so figure out how to transfer her weight to the seat.

Softer grips can worsen numbness.

Is she coming back to MTB from road riding?


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Yep, seat position makes a huge difference un weighting the hands. I also use no gloves for the same issue. I also have a short riser stem and 30mm riser bars. Im lucky a few hand shakes or rest and it goes away. My HT has a 15mm rise and its hard to ride because of this issue, will get more rise in future bars


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have very similar issues--tried all sorts of grips etc---but the biggest help was going to a 15 degree backsweep sq-lab bar-----took pressure off the thumb joint where I have the most issue. 

Agree bike setup matters----being too stretched or too low on the bars obviously does not help.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> You need to figure out where she's getting pressure.
> 
> Is the numbness worse on varied terrain or on a constant grade? Does the numbness improve if she climbing?
> 
> ...


Lots of good questions--thank you. Unfortunately it snowed here and the trails won't be rideable for several days. I'll try to figure out if the numbness is worse on the flats, etc.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

Specialized Body Geometry grips are nice. I've had both carpel tunnel and ulnar surgery on both arms so I've tried quite a few different brands and styles and these are the best I've used.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Go back to first principles before working on padding.

First thing is to get the weight off her hands.

Bikes are usually set up according to guidelines that suit fit flexible racers.

Set the bike up so impacts are taken through the parts of the body designed to take them, i.e. feet and legs. I can ride all day without discomfort by doing this. (I ride rigid single speeds)

What I do is to balance my weight over my feet. The saddle is a support, not a seat to me. If you're bent too far over your weight is on your hands so they and your wrists then get a beating.

It does mean a fairly upright riding position.

I suggest experimenting with various swept back bars as well. I've found my wrists get on better with a big sweep back.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

Carbon fiber bars made my numbness stop. I buy them on Amazon For about $35 / bar
Put them on all my bikes. Also consider bars more narrow to suit her shoulder width. She probably doesn't need 800mm bars, less stress on the wrist with less wide bars.


----------

